# [solved] Настроить звук на ноутбуке

## SimonLitt

В конце лета осознав, что уже давно использую свободные программы, решил полность отказаться от винды. Поставил генту на трехлетний компьютер, настраивал довольно долго, но получилось просто песня - всё работает, для настройки оказалось достаточно руководств с gentoo.org и wiki.gentoo.org. Недавно купил для работы простенький ноутбук и тут началось... Ещё вопросов будет море. Первую тему начну со звука.

При старте KDE звук проигрывается, также работают другие системные звуки KDE(удаление файлов и т.п.) Но при проигрывании, например в Clamentine ругается: "Не удалось открыть устройство для воспроизведения."В браузере вообще ни на что не ругается, но и нет звука.

Микшеры включены, но настораживает, что в alsamixer настройки на  третем месте, после совпадающих default и S/PDIF(отключение которых ни на что не влияет), в kmix вообще не могу добраться до нужного микшера, видна только одна пустая вкладка.

Советы прошу давать подробные, линукс я только начал осваивать. Над звуком переодически бьюсь уже вторую неделю.

О системе:

Aspire E1-522

Alsa в ядре.

Демон alsasound в boot 

Пользователь в группе audio

 *Quote:*   

>  # uname -a
> 
> Linux nlin 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Dec 7 15:23:17 FET 2013 x86_64 AMD E1-2500 APU with Radeon(TM) HD Graphics AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # lspci -v | grep -i audio
> 
> 00:01.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Device 9840
> 
> 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD] FCH Azalia Controller (rev 02)
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # speaker-test -t wav -c 2
> 
> speaker-test 1.0.27.1
> 
> Playback device is default
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /proc/asound/cards
> 
>  0 [Generic        ]: HDA-Intel - HD-Audio Generic
> 
>                       HD-Audio Generic at 0x90240000 irq 76
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /proc/asound/version
> 
> Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version k3.10.17-gentoo.

 

 *Quote:*   

>  # cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
> 
> Sound Driver:3.8.1a-980706 (ALSA emulation code)
> 
> Kernel: Linux nikiteya 3.10.17-gentoo #1 SMP Sat Dec 7 15:23:17 FET 2013 x86_64
> ...

 

Так как KDE умудряется воспроизводить звуки,то осталось немного, но вот в какой конфиг лезть и что править не понимаю.

Пожалуйста подскажите.

Также буду благодарен если подскажете какой драйвер использовать, а то ядро очень долго собирается на ноуте, эксперементировать с поочерёдным отключением из-за этого неохота(хотя некоторые, уже поотключал). Заодно подскажите как пользоваться ALSA SoundCard Matrix, а то уж слишком неочевидно.

P.S. Имеет ли какое отношение к этому /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf. Может всё раскомментировать  *Quote:*   

> # Alsa kernel modules' configuration file.
> 
> # ALSA portion
> 
> alias char-major-116 snd
> ...

 Last edited by SimonLitt on Sat Dec 14, 2013 9:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SimonLitt

Победил!!!

Полностью отключил звук через HDMI, передав ядру:

```
snd_hda_intel.enable=0,1
```

Вроде так можно и поменять карту по умолчанию, но надеюсь HDMI никогда не понадобится  :Smile: 

----------

